# Peptides from Switzerland or Europe ?



## Swiss-Berserker (Jul 31, 2022)

Hello, everyone.  
I wanted to ask if there are also people from Switzerland or Germany in the forum?  
I've been homebrewing for a while, but only for myself. 
I actually have a very good source for the raw material, but unfortunately they don't stock HGH or peptides... 
I'm very interested in AOD9604, Ipamorelin, GHRP-2 and Cardarine (  SARMS).  
I want to use these peptides for fat burning and certain other things.  
I don't know if I'm allowed to ask for sources here?  
Here in Switzerland it is very difficult to get hold of them, or even to find a good shop in Europe. 
Has anyone of you had any experience with these peptides?


----------



## AcidTears (Aug 2, 2022)

Asking for a source is asking for trouble brother - read the forum rules  Quick answer: nope, you're not allowed to ask. (also be aware of peeps PM'ing you trying to scam now that you've indirectly asked)

In general google is your best friend - europe has multiple good suppliers for peptides and even SARMS. 
I would also add that those peptides / sarms will not do as much for you (fatloss wise) as you might think. Cardarine is cool because it allows you to do more cardio or at least do it more often / longer - but you'll still have to put in the work with training and especially diet.


----------



## Swiss-Berserker (Aug 4, 2022)

Hallo ich danke dir für deine Antwort.

Ja ich habe die Forenregeln gelesen.

Aber weil ich hier im Forum immer mal breiter lese, dass die Leute offen über verschiedene Quellen diskutieren und es hier auch mehrere Anbieter gibt, wollte ich einfach zur Sicherheit nachfragen: ob man jetzt hier doch nach Quellen fragen darf oder nicht..🤷🏻‍ ♂️

Ich danke dir viel mals für die Warnung vor Betrüger.

Ich kenne es, ich trainiere seit über 20 Jahren.😉
Wichtig: Ich bin kein Bodybuilder, ich bin Kampfsportler.
Deshalb trainiere und ernähre ich mich einwenig anders.

Ja über Google findet man sehr viele Quellen, aber wie du sicher weisst sind etwa 95% davon Fake !
Und auf Trustpilot kann man sich auch nicht mehr verlassen.

Es gibt schon einige Peptide und SARMS die hilfreich sind und das man nur alleine davon  abnimmt, dass weiss ich natürlich.

Ich trainiere momentan zwei Mal in der Woche MMA , zwei mal BJJ und mache im Gym noch zusätzlich drei Mal in der Woche funktionelles Krafttraining mit Cardio.
Also ich bin täglich im Gym.

Im Moment auf Diät, aber zuerst meine Daten:
Ich bin 43 Jahre, 180 cm gross und wiege 98,5Kg.
Körperfettanteil = 14%

Roids: 50mg Testo.Propionat ed, jetzt die letzten 4 Wochen noch dazu 
Winstrol 50mg Eod.
+ Zink 25 mg, Animal Pak, Omega 3/6, BCAA
und Tudca.

Meine Ernährung: (Täglich)
* Ich schreibe hier nicht alle Lebensmittel auf die ich esse, nur einige Beispiele.)

Kohlenhydrat: 350g. = 1400kcal
 (Vollkorn, Wildreis, Süßkartoffeln, Haferflocken , langsame Kohlehydrate, Früchte, Gemüse)

Eiweiß: 250 g. = 1000 kcal
(Hähnchenbrust, mageres Fleisch, Wild, Magerquark, Hülsenfrüchte, Bohnen, Shakes, unsw.)

Fett: 80 g = 720 kcal
(Lachs, Fisch, Oliven, Avocado, Leinsamenöl, 
Paranüsse, Cashewnüsse, Olivenöl, unsw.)

+ 3,5 Liter Wasser 

Alles zusammen nehme ich im Tag 3120kcal zu mir.
Ja ich weiss, bei dem vielen Training das ich absolviere esse ich glaubs viel zu wenig..
Aber ich muss mit meinem Gewicht einwenig runter.
Den in 6 Wochen mache ich meinen letzten 
MMA Wettkampf und diesen möchte ich natürlich gewinnen und die gewünschte Gewichtsklasse kommen..

Doch das große Problem ist, dass seit 3 Wochen mein Gewicht nicht mehr runter geht und ich schon verschiedene Sachen an meinem Plan geändert habe…🤷🏻‍♂️
Deshalb habe ich darüber nachgedacht, noch ein Peptid wie zum Beispiel AOD9604 oder 
HGH Fragment 176-191 dazu nehmen?

Was meinst du??


----------



## AcidTears (Aug 4, 2022)

Allright, so after reading this three times in my rusty German I decided to google translate your post and this makes it a lot easier to respond haha. 

Yes people discuss sources but this is usually to either bash them or falsely promote them (look at the accounts making the "Have you ever bought from xyz source?", they almost never post).

Ah good to know you're a martial artist and not a bodybuilder. This makes your "anabolic" stack a bit differnt in my opinion.


----------



## AcidTears (Aug 4, 2022)

timer expired to edit.. fuck me haha xD response below:

Allright, so after reading this three times in my rusty German I decided to google translate your post and this makes it a lot easier to respond haha.

Yes people discuss sources but this is usually to either bash them or falsely promote them (look at the accounts making the "Have you ever bought from xyz source?", they almost never post).

Take note: I'm by no means an expert, just a nerd that reads a lot about steroids and other compounds only to do N=1 experiments on myself over the years to optimize my health/lifting/physique routines.

Ah good to know you're a martial artist and not a bodybuilder. This makes your "anabolic" stack a bit differnt in my opinion. But I don't think what you seek can be found the the peptides you describe. 
Cardarine is cool because it allows your gastank to increase, but this might cost you some explosivity if implemented wrongly. 

Everything done by those peptides can be done with a good cardio regimen, generic HGH, maybe a ECAY stack (ephedrin, Caffeine, asperin, yohimbine) and a solid kcal definicit. (you can cut way more agressive on anabolics and still keep strength and muscle)

I would be careful with Winstrol as this can easily fuck up your joints and tendons (my knees get bonedry after about two weeks on winstrol - if pure strength and athletic ability are your goals you are good to seek it in a DHT - but might be better served by something like anavar if you want to use an oral. 

But to give more applicable advice, what is the weightclass you need to reach? This would allow you to make a plan to cut, choose your tools and maybe implement something like a water cut etc. It might also be wise to seek out a coach that knows this stuff instead of depending on people like me haha xD

You can make this as complicated or simple as you want. Have you ever cut this amount of weight before? What does your body respond well to? etc.


----------



## Swiss-Berserker (Aug 4, 2022)

Ouuu sorry, I actually wrote in English, but in the forum everything is automatically translated to German..sorry.🙈😅 
And my English is very bad, sorry.🙈.  

Yes, I know that a lot of sites are kidding and cheating people.  
Unfortunately, I had too much experience in the past.
 Look, I'm not a specialist either.  
But I'm also a nerd like you.😅 

I'm a trained chemical laboratory assistant and have been interested in steroids, HGH / peptides, SARMS, etc. for a very long time. Since steroids are extremely expensive here in Switzerland, I have several  I started homebrewing years ago and make my own stuff.  
Luckily I have a great source here in Switzerland... 
But unfortunately I don't get hold of HGH and peptides that well.  

Yes, I'm a martial artist, so my stacks are much, much lower and a little different than a bodybuilder.  
It sucks when you get that pump and cramp up in training or a competition. 

Yes I know Winstrol is damn unhealthy and it dries you out, but the punch and explosive power is unbeatable.  
I've only been using it for the last 4 weeks and only 50mg every other day.  

In addition, I have my blood lipid values and liver values checked every week, if the values get out of control then I stop immediately.  Fortunately, one of my best friends is an andrologist. 😉 
And of course I've been on diets, a lot.  
But I've never had such a stagnation as now..?!!  

To be honest, the peptides are just a consideration and I was hoping that something would still work in the last phase. But you're right, with the right roids and nutrition I could get a lot more out of it.  

ECA, Clenbuterol, etc.  
I can't stand it at all.  
I hate being so nervous and driven all the time.  
And of course I have a coach, even an andrologist, but both are very old school and not very familiar with peptides, except of course HGH.  

I really can't go any further with the calories, I'm already getting down to my substance and as I said, I train every day, including cardio.. 
I have my competition here in Switzerland and the weight categories are a bit different here.  
I'm 96.7kg right now and should get down to 92kg (heavyweight). 

 I know there aren't that many kilos left, but this stagnation really makes me despair and I've never had that before!!!  

I've also thought about Cardarine, but it's so damn difficult to get hold of it in Switzerland, especially original goods...🤷🏻‍♂️ 
Well, let's see, maybe something else will happen in the last 8 days with the drainage..? 

 But thank you for your answer and especially for taking me seriously.🙏🏼


----------



## AcidTears (Aug 4, 2022)

No problem brother. Well, if that’s you’re goal weight you could also check to make sure your hints like E2 are well managed Aarhus could reduce bloat and maybe save you a kg or two  

Ah too true - I just don’t like winstrol because like I said it fucks with my knees and I do a lot of running these days  hmmm.. if you’re not able to tolerate stimulants , you could technically look into a few things like metformin to optimize nutrient uptake, even insulin pre-/post training to add to recovery , maybe even enhance you cardio. 

L-Carnitine (injectable) is also very easy to homebrew and has been an awesome addition to my arsenal (fat burning and energy management)  (also very easy to source as Carnitine-base can be bought in bulk and isn’t prohibited). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

